# Another one of my Hobbies - RC



## andyh (9 May 2010)

As some of you may know i am not just into planted tanks i have a few other hobbies. One of them being Radio control cars. I have just finished building a fairly quick electric custom 2wd stadium truck.

Check this video i put together for another site, according to my reckoning this thing is doing 60-70mph! Which is crazy in a 1/10 scale car. Very hard to control at that speed:
http://vimeo.com/11600347

The battery pack is capable of putting out a 100 amps, which helps give the vehicle its power.

Thanks for looking

Andy


----------



## chilled84 (9 May 2010)

Nice brum, Bloody fast aint it, I remember myradio car i had as a kid, It was attached to a 10ft cable lol, Batterys in bottom of car and controler. lol, Lasted 5 mins too on C size batterys!


----------



## andyh (9 May 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Nice brum, Bloody fast aint it, I remember myradio car i had as a kid, It was attached to a 10ft cable lol, Batterys in bottom of car and controler. lol, Lasted 5 mins too on C size batterys!



Cheers Chilled, yes its quick especially for a truck if I had built a touring car with these parts it would be insane, but they flip to easy when hitting stones etc.

I had a RC tank on a long cable when i was a kid and it used to eat batteries  
The battery in this driving flat out like this lasts about 15 mins in full race mode, if i turn her down a little can get half an hour! Don't ask how much the battery was though!


----------



## chilled84 (10 May 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have built one before myself and also have built petrol rc cars too, so i know just how much these cost! I payed just over 90 nicker for my cell in my old Electric RC, So i can get a rought idea just how much that cell was  Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£


----------



## mlgt (10 May 2010)

fantastic. I used to build to smaller battery powered ones when I was a kid. Not RC mind you. But we made tracks and raced other kids at school lunches.

I finally got myself an RC in the late 80's and I think my uncle splashed out close to Â£80 for me. That was quite a lot of money for a kid whos just turned 10 

However over the years I bought myself a ready made one, and then built one myself only for my kid brother to smash it and run down a hill were it was smashed and crushed by bus.

Never went back after that, although part of me really wants one even though Im in my 30's now. It still costs a good few hundred quid to get some decent kit


----------



## Steve Smith (10 May 2010)

Nice Andy.  That's a sweet setup!  

I used to race 1/10th stadium trucks, 1/8th nitro buggies and 1/8th monster trucks.  The last things I raced were 1/10 tourers on carpet 

Over the years, I've had (and still got a few) -

Schumacher cougar 2000 (1/10th buggy)
RC10 T3 (1/10th stadium truck, was running a novac brushless setup when first available)
GS Storm x2 (1/8th buggy with .21 engine - my favourite to race)
Traxxas E-maxx (1/8th electric monster truck)
HPI Savage (1/8th monster truck with .25 engine)
HPI Pro 3 (1/10th tourer)
Yokomo YR4 (1/10th tourer)
Barracuda R3 x2 (1/10th tourer)
Losi Mini-T (1/18th truck)

Also had some Tamiya cars when I was younger   Feel like I've forgotten one or two others as well!


----------



## LondonDragon (10 May 2010)

Nice one Andy, I still have my RC on the cupboard!! Haven't used it in years, have to get it out of the cupboard see if it still works lol mind you the battery is probably dead by now!


----------



## OllieNZ (11 May 2010)

Nice truck 
I used to have 1/10 .15 nitro tourer 4wd and that was hard enough to control at speed, that truck must be bonkers being only 2wd.
Im starting to look at something slower I can use in my back yard now I would quite like to try a rockcrawler.

Ollie


----------



## andyh (11 May 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> fantastic. I used to build to smaller battery powered ones when I was a kid. Not RC mind you. But we made tracks and raced other kids at school lunches.
> 
> I finally got myself an RC in the late 80's and I think my uncle splashed out close to Â£80 for me. That was quite a lot of money for a kid whos just turned 10
> 
> ...



Dude your never too old, i am 33 and still loving it!


			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Nice Andy.  That's a sweet setup!
> I used to race 1/10th stadium trucks, 1/8th nitro buggies and 1/8th monster trucks.  The last things I raced were 1/10 tourers on carpet
> Over the years, I've had (and still got a few) -
> Schumacher cougar 2000 (1/10th buggy)
> ...


Thats quite a list Steve,
I also have a Hyper ST 1/8 Nitro 4wd truck and a tamiya touring car TT-01r.  


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Nice one Andy, I still have my RC on the cupboard!! Haven't used it in years, have to get it out of the cupboard see if it still works lol mind you the battery is probably dead by now!


Get it out and have a play! and your rc     


			
				OllieNZ said:
			
		

> Nice truck
> I used to have 1/10 .15 nitro tourer 4wd and that was hard enough to control at speed, that truck must be bonkers being only 2wd.
> Im starting to look at something slower I can use in my back yard now I would quite like to try a rockcrawler.
> Ollie


Ollie your right its crazy to control and as you can see on the video i am running it in a massive car park! I just built it to go fast, forget turning or handling


----------



## OllieNZ (12 May 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Ollie your right its crazy to control and as you can see on the video i am running it in a massive car park! I just built it to go fast, forget turning or handling


Have you thought about stiffening the rear suspension? It might help keep the front insde wheel on the ground while turning with the power on. Stiffening or bracing the chassis might help to. But then again with that much power it may be beyond help  
If I was still in my old job I could have made you a carbonfibre chassis for it    
Mega machine  

Ollie


----------



## Voo (12 May 2010)

I miss my tmaxx's.  Had to sell them to fund the fish tank.
I don't see a fail safe on it though, does it have one?


----------



## andyh (13 May 2010)

Voo said:
			
		

> I miss my tmaxx's.  Had to sell them to fund the fish tank.
> I don't see a fail safe on it though, does it have one?



Voo, you dont have them on electrics as when the battery dies they stop, were as on you tmaxx (being a nitro) you need one, as if the accelerator sticks open when the battery dies you could be chasing it for a long time


----------



## Voo (13 May 2010)

Ah yeah, good point   
Be careful that it doesn't go out of range too then


----------



## andyh (14 May 2010)

Voo said:
			
		

> Ah yeah, good point
> Be careful that it doesn't go out of range too then


It stops with an auto cut-out at that point as i use spectrum receiver


----------



## paul.in.kendal (14 May 2010)

That's seriously nutty - and technology has obviously moved on a bit since I had a Tamiya XR311 - does that age me?

It had plastic torsion bar suspension which didn't last too long - rather lost interest after that!


----------



## mattyc (16 May 2010)

i got a jato 3.3 which can do about the same speed as yours, that car is crazy quick. i need to find a carpark that big so i can have some high speed fun.

is just like this one,


----------



## paul.in.kendal (21 May 2010)

The problem with UKAPS is that members are just as anoraky as me, and I wind up finding other excuses to spend.  That passing reference to rock crawlers caught my eye, as I loved my old Tamiya and we have a few rocks here in Lakeland.  

So I googled "Rock Crawler", and now I'm working out I can justify spending several hundred on one of these:


----------



## andyh (21 May 2010)

Paul 

They have a club just down the road for these and the build obstacles that they have to get them over, very cool!

Andy


----------



## andyh (21 May 2010)

Paul 

They have a club just down the road for these and the build obstacles that they have to get them over, very cool!

Andy


----------



## OllieNZ (21 May 2010)

> The problem with UKAPS is that members are just as anoraky as me, and I wind up finding other excuses to spend. That passing reference to rock crawlers caught my eye,


Id love to build my own  it's going to have to wait till I get my full size 4x4 sorted first  

Ollie


----------



## paul.in.kendal (22 May 2010)

I've just today got a copy of RRCi's 'Rock Crawling Special' mag, and the 'Off the Beaten Track' DVD, so lots more info about crawlers.  The technical side seems comparable to planted tanks in a way - get your head round obscure stuff, get the right kit together, then try to work out how the hell to use it properly!     This could be expensive, but fun...


----------



## andyh (6 Jun 2010)

Hey guys i am selling this truck and a load of gear, if your interested pm me.

Thanks

Andy

P.s if this is against forum rules please feel remove this post and have me publicly flogged!


----------

